
How color is deeply connected to the existence of life - transparentlabs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/the-crazy-connection-between-color-and-the-existence-of-life-3e27a26f8a00#.kycl0g1h2
======
beamatronic
Not to jump to conclusions, but is this ultimately leading to "If it's not a
blue/green exoplanet, don't bother"

~~~
transparentlabs
More just posing the question of how Earth based life forms are dependent on a
lot of variables that are interconnected to wavelengths of life that
correspond to colors. Not drawing a conclusion on what this means for life
elsewhere in the universe, but more documenting the interconnections between
various parts of biology, chemistry, and astrophysics and how they relate to
the colors we see.

